# I look ugly



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

really I got no picture  How do I get an avatar picture?


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Go to your User CP (see at top of screen), then "Edit Avatar", which is one of the options on the left-hand side of the screen.


----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)

User CP>Settings and Options>Avatar

You can either use an image from another website, or
You can upload an image from your computer (Which I recommend)


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks guys  I misunderstood Advice center. It wasn't till I posted it that there was a Support section :crazy:


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

I like your avatar :crying:


----------



## Latte (Nov 24, 2009)

cardinalfire said:


> Thanks guys  I misunderstood Advice center. It wasn't till I posted it that there was a Support section :crazy:


Thanks for creating the support section with your post 2 weeks ago 

It stretches in time, both backwards and forwards. A truly magnificent feat.


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Latte said:


> Thanks for creating the support section with your post 2 weeks ago
> 
> It stretches in time, both backwards and forwards. A truly magnificent feat.


Was that the post about finding yourself and the advice I had for it? Or something else?

(Side note: I didn't actually 'create' the support section, lol, I'm not a moderator or in control of this website. Happy is the creator of the site, not sure who else is on happy's team.)


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

Took me forever to figure it out!


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

This is one of those threads, were I typed and it disappears and then months later, it gets a new response and comes back... ITS GREAT lol...


----------

